# Simuler click souris dans page



## symbol (9 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour

J'ai besoin de fermer (et ré-ouvrir) 2 fois par jour un sujet (dans un forum).
Le plus adapté est que ce soit fait via un script BASH.

Voici l'url ou l'on ferme le fil :
kenopronos.free-bb.eu/close/792147

ce lien affiche :





Le code html pour cette page est :

```
<!doctype html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="utf-8">
        <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">
        <title></title>
        <meta name="description" content="">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
    </head>
    <body>
    <div class="modal-header">
    <button type="button" class="close" data-dismiss="modal" aria-label="Close"><span aria-hidden="true">×</span></button>
    <h4 class="modal-title" id="myModalLabel">
                Verrouiller le message
            </h4>
</div>
    <div class="modal-body">
    <div class="row">
        <div class="col-md-12">
            <form name="confirm" method="post" action="/close/792147" class="ajaxForm form-horizontal form-horizontal">
                                <p>Êtes-vous sûr(e) de vouloir verrouiller ce sujet ?</p>
                                <div id="confirm"><input type="hidden" id="confirm_confirm" name="confirm[confirm]" /><input type="hidden" id="confirm__token" name="confirm[_token]" value="KKKddr2u4SJKktttsPhElef-2a2584eoQCAdLaDtAYps" />
    </div>
            </form>
        </div>
    </div>
</div>
        <div class="modal-footer">
        <button type="button" class="btn btn-danger"
           data-dismiss="modal">
           <i class="fa fa-times"></i> Fermer
        </button>
        <button type="button" class="btn btn-success">
            <i class="fa fa-check"></i>
           Confirmer
        </button>
    </div>
    <script>
    $(document).ready(function() {

        $('button.btn-success').on('click', function(){

            $(this).find('i.fa').removeClass('fa-check').addClass('fa-spinner fa-pulse');
            $(this).addClass('disabled');

            var modalForm = $(this).parent().parent().find('form');
            submitAjaxForm(modalForm);

            modalForm.submit();
        });

    });
    </script>
        </body>
</html>
```

Les commandes qui me semblent nécéssaires pour realiser cette tache semble être quelquechose comme :

```
/usr/bin/wget -nd --keep-session-cookies --cookies=on --save-cookies /root/cook.txt --post-data 'username=me&password=letmeindamnyou' http://www.mysite.com/ && /usr/bin/wget -nd --load-cookies /root/cook.txt -p http://www.mysite.com/script.php && rm -f /root/cook.txt && rm -f /root/index.html && rm -f /root/script.php
```

Mais bon, cet exemple n'est evidement pas fait pour mon objectif.

Quelqu'un voudrait-il me donner la bonne commande ?

Merci


----------

